# Help for leading goat



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

I need help from you guys. We have a 4-H wether that is an absolute drama "queen" when it come to leading. He will not lead with food or treats, he only orks with certain goats and not others, and practically goes nuts everytime the chain goes on. This goat is going to fair and we need help.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tie him up somewhere the lead goes over his head and he can't get caught on anything. Let him fight all he wants as long as he is still breathing. Once he calms down pull the lead, while still tied, left, right and forward so he gets used to the pressure. After he calms down again, which he will need to do lol, pet him and love him to let.him know he did good and let him go. Repeat until he walks good


----------

